# TIJUANA MX. CAR SHOW



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

Al ritmo de "oldies" y rock clásico con bandas en vivo, un centenar de autos se han adueñado de un gran tramo de avenida Revolución para el deleite de todos los transeúntes, en el marco del 120 aniversario de Tijuana.

Desde la calle Segunda a la Sexta, dese las 8:00 de la mañana , unidades como Oldies, Clasicos, Low Riders, Rapidos y Furiosos, Mustangs , Vochos , Trockas , 4X4, etc., bien detallados y equipados , son parte de esta colorida exhibición que ha llamado la atención de turistas y locales que aprovechan cada oportunidad para tomarse la foto del recuerdo.

Sergio Flores, del club Dukes, indicó que su grupo tiene desde 1960 organizando eventos altruistas y que en esta ocasión, todo va por recuperar la imagen de Tijuana.

"Esto es para sacar adelante a Tijuana, que ha sido una madre para todos nosotros, para los que vienen de afuera, para el migrante, para los que se quedan; en sus 120 años que cumple hay que sacarla adelante, que se vea que está arriba la ciudad", expresó Flores.

Carros de diferentes Clubes como Dukes , Viejitos , Tiempo , South Side , Low Style, Tijuana Pride , High Life , Originales , Clasicos de Tj , Side II Side , Satanicos ,Crread , entre otros muchos mas que no pertenecen a ningun club ,se encuentran estacionados a lo largo de toda la vialidad y justo abajo del Reloj Monumental, música en vivo con grandes Bandas como Los Moonlights .,Los Old Frends ,Ritmo 7 , Los Corazones Solitarios , bandas pioneras de Tijuana de por alla de los 60´s , es ejecutada ante un Gran numero de de asistentes que ansiosamente disfrutaron de un agradable ambiente de fin de semana familiar.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

pics mas al rato :thumbsup:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14590062
> *pics mas al rato  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elplebe619 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

QUE ONDA CARNAL


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 26 2009, 11:45 PM~14590686
> *QUE ONDA CARNAL
> *


que onda sureño , pos aqui batallando para subir unas fotos del show de hoy , solo que pinche internet de Telnor vale para pura madre :thumbsdown: , mañana en mi jale las subo las del show de hoy, porque es mas rapido.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 27 2009, 12:55 AM~14590723
> *que onda sureño , pos aqui batallando para subir unas fotos del show de hoy , solo que pinche internet de Telnor vale para pura madre :thumbsdown: , mañana en mi jale las subo las del show de hoy, porque es mas rapido.
> 
> *


JAJAJA TELNOR VALE MADRE CARNAL :biggrin: SE MIRAN CHILAS LAS FOTOS


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

VIVA MEXICO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 27 2009, 05:54 PM~14597328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Jul 27 2009, 09:16 AM~14592256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ta cool ese novita jaja :biggrin:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

